# Charred Tuna Steaks



## Raine (May 9, 2005)

*Charred Tuna Steaks  TNT*

For something a little different we do tuna this way.  Of course you can tweak it to suit your needs or things you have on hand.

4 tuna steaks                      1 t superfine sugar
3 T soy sauce                      1 T sunflower oil
1 T worcestershire sauce
1 t whole grain mustard

Place tuna in shallow dish.

Mix together the soy, worcestershire, mustard, sugar, and oil in a bowl. Pour marinade over tuna.

Gently turn the tuna, so that they are well coated.

Cover and place in the refrigerator and chill for between 30 mintues to 2 hours.

Broil over hot coals for 10-15 minutes, turning once. Base frequently with any leftover marniade.


----------



## HanArt (May 9, 2005)

Love grilled tuna, but it has to be rare ... 5 minutes max.


----------



## AllenOK (May 10, 2005)

I love fresh tuna steaks, but not cooked higher than medium.  Any more done, and they are dry.  Medium is perfect in my book.


----------



## bemeuk (May 14, 2005)

i prefer totally fresh tuna.


----------



## buckytom (May 14, 2005)

i make 'em pressed in black and white sesame seeds, then sprayed with sesame oil and grilled just so the sesame has toasted and the outside is cooked, but the center is still raw. slice across the grain and serve with a dip made from soy sauce, wasabi, and ginger dressing.


----------



## bemeuk (May 14, 2005)

sounds like sushi.... hmmm.. great one.


----------



## buckytom (May 14, 2005)

yep, bemeuk. a lot like sushi, but a little safer to do at home because you are cooking the surface. the sesame, raw and cooked tuna flavors and textures are good together. i usually serve it with the dipping sauce as an appetizer, or sometimes over a salad using the dipping sauce as the dressing.

 i'm gonna have to try rainee's recipe next time, looks good and i have all of the ingredients already.  . btw, welcome to the site.


----------

